# Ciaphas Cain VS Ibram Gaunt



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, seeing as there have been alot of these versus threads latelly, and this has been bugging me for a while, I decided to throw this into the fray. Both are Commissar's as many of you may well know, and it is thus easier, and not impossible to compare the two unlike many other threads of this nature. 

I personally, think that Gaunt would come out on top. While Cain is noted for being a excellent swordsman, he is also, from what I made out when reading the omnibus, a coward who is over-rated. Gaunt, is also, what I have read, rather good with his blade, so I believe they would be on par there. However, I believe Cain has a Chain-Sword rather than a Power-Sword? 

Now, I declare this debate open


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

cain would win because he'd just jump out of the way and let his aide kill him with his melta , like he does with most of the things he fights, cain isn't a coward he just doesn't want to fight all the big bad evil things in the galaxy and thats perfectly reasonable.


----------



## V.Valorum (Dec 23, 2009)

Cain, being forced into the fight because his reputation would demand it, would do everything he could to avoid Gaunt's powersword up to the point where he actually had to parry. With his chainsword then rent, he'd probably step back then 'Harrison Ford' the problem. As, obviously, he'd desire to get away to a private place to defecate immediately.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Nothing could/would EVER happen to Gaunt...Eszrah ap Niht would see to that...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

neither, they would both be pimped slapped and told to stop pissing about and grow up by Yarrick.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Ibram Gaunt.  or Larkin, who would blow a nice clean hole in Cain's head at the last minute..... as always.... all the time..... in every book..... haha. lol


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

Gaunt, cause the Saint would just kill Cain.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cain. He would duel Gaunt and then let Jurgen melta him. And throughout it Jurgen would have his familiar sense of nonchalantness.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Gaunt, because the Ghosts books are better than the Cain books.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cain. The smell coming from Jurgen would make Gaunt and the whole Ghosts regiment's eyes water so Cain would get a free shot.


----------



## Iistaan Venturian (Feb 11, 2010)

Dust was kicked up in a desolate updraft, giving the battlefield an eerie howl as two grand men, imposing in both stature and charisma, slowly circled each other, chainswords gently betwixt their fingers, like a pair of wolves fighting for dominance of the pack. Both clad in mutton chops were they, though ones face had a much more inquisitive, upbeat tone to it, countering his partners, which was long, pale, and gaunt with anger and fervor. The tricky one smiled.

"So, Ibram, I finally meet the famous Colonel-Commissar of the Tanith-First-and-Only, simply to find not the great man who's leadership was renowned, but a corrupt extremist mad with power." The pale one responded.

"And yourself, Ciaphas, a few meager minutes ago I would have been asking for your autograph, for you to show me the ways of Cain, the Hero of the Imperium. Nay, you're just a coward and a heretic, running roughshot over your regiment and traipsing about with that blonde, seductive, femme fatel of yours with complete disregard of your duties as a Commissar. At least _I_ care about the men that I serve, taking charge as their colonel at great personal cost." The pale one spat. The tricky on, Ciaphas, drew an expression of exasperation and insult.

"You imply my carelessness? Without my involvement, the Valhallan 597th would never have even gotten off the ground; killed each other within a week." He responded, now hanging a satisfied smirk of seeming victory across his wide, photogenic face.

"Such and ego, Ciaphas," Gaunt commented, bringing himself into a combat stance, "It's a shame that a man like you, with such moxy, potential, and charisma, has to join the Emperor in such a disgraceful way as summary execution." Doing the same, Cain retorted.

"You must be a psyker, Gaunt, because you just said _exactly_ was I was thinking. But, before we begin," Cain noted, turning a full one-hundred and eighty degrees, "There is a matter that I must attend to." Cain was now facing his stocky aide, Ferrick Jurgen, who held outstretched a tray containing two bowls and a steaming pot of Tanna.

"Tea, sir?" The pungent soldier asked his master.

"Of course, Jurgen, thank you." Cain picked up a bowl, now filled to the brim, and began to quickly swallow its contents. From across the battlefield, Gaunt stood with an air of disbelief. Was his opponent really postponing their battle for a _drink_?!? How could anyone in their right mind think that such a think could even _possibly_... He sniffed the air, picking out a distinct scent from the myriad of horrors that Cain's aide exuded.

"Is that... Tanna?" Gaunt asked from across the battlefield, leaning forward so as to get a better view. Cain, surprised, about faced.

"Umm, why, yes, it is." He paused, taking another sip, "Would you, umm, care for a bowl, Ibram?" The tricky Commissar implored the gaunt one, awaiting a response.

"I would love some, thank you." He said, holstering his chainsword and strolling across the battlefield, nervous of a trap, but keeping his poise nonetheless. The stocky, bearded man offered him a now full bowl of Tanna tea. After tasting it, half expecting poison, he began to drink with gusto. The two grand men, clad in Commissarial greatcoats, exchanged a curt nod, and a rapport between the two, so entirely different were they, was established.

In fact, they enjoyed their tea that day _so_ much, that they invited Abaddon, Ghazghkull, Eldrad, Aun'Va, the Hive Mind, the Nightbringer, and Asdrubael to a tea party. As it would happen, it turns out that everyone's conflicts with each other was simply a gross misunderstanding. After some heavy drinking and a panty raid or two on Ophelia VII, every faction became best friends and there was peace throughout the galaxy forever.

Aaaaaaand that's what would happen if Ciaphas Cain and Ibram Gaunt got into a fight with each other :mrgreen:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

haha, nicely put Iistaan Venturian!  +rep!


----------



## Iistaan Venturian (Feb 11, 2010)

Why thank you, kind berserker, your enjoyment is much appreciated!


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Very well written, had me going there, for a sec i was waiting for some epic duel, got me...:laugh: 
oh and btw Gaunt would win


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i like how no one's presented an argument on whether gaunt or cain would win. rather its been what their friends, aides, etc would do to the other. lol


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Neither.

Col Schaeffer would ruin both of them (being the original "Gaunt", before that douchebag Dan Abnett decided that it would be cool to create a character by totally ripping off Major Sharpe, and his entire crew).


----------



## Nestor (Feb 23, 2010)

I would say Cain would be for the win...remember he does an Inquisition lady "looking after" him, or so it seems from the books... If I recall correctly one of the novels was written in the perspective that this lady (cannot remember her name now) was actually the editor of his memoirs presented in that particular book (sorry for my English if no meaning is coming out of this.. I think in Greek and write in English).


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Cain being the reincarnation of a portion of the emperor's soul and essence, leads me to say cain would win.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Now the question is, is it 1 on 1?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Both would lose, being too soft-hearted and sympathetic to deserve the rank of "commissar".


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure about that, in Straight Silver Gaunt shoots three men for starting a fight with the medics.

Midnight


----------



## General Disarray (Apr 28, 2010)

no question about it, Guant would kick Cain's ass, after Gereon Gaunt was a total bad ass, even being tortured by the blood pact didn't stop him, plus Major Rawne is the only person who'll kill Gaunt


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Cain, for the simple fact that Cain is, despite all the luck and battlefield training, a duelist at heart. It's what he excels at and trains for (not just because it's the best way to ensure you survive any such encounters, but also because it looks the best on the vids), while Gaunt is more concerned with actually leading his troops and worrying about their *gasp* safety, instead of his own ass.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 16, 2009)

Cain is definitely my favourite - A self serving coward and errant trickster, my kind of man. Cain is just a 40k version of Flashman so maybe thats why I prefer him more to Ibram 'same old story' Gaunt.


----------

